# 14 TDI came in shop today



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

today we got a new tdi in for a oil change , when the tech started it I thought he started mine, sounds the same .it had black cloth with a stick an that's the way I would have ordered my cruze td if GM offered. 

I still hate working on V dubs. :angry: but they do look well built.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Where is VW's diesel motor built?? Mexico or Germany?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Vw are absolute garbage and the electrical issues are insane. I'll keep my automatic cruze td


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I have read Germany.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Every single early to mid 2000's GM product I've touched had an electrical problem of some kind as well to the point where I almost said why would I ever think of one again. Thankfully they seemed to redeem themselves in the quality department when they hit rock bottom. Time will tell before I start casting stones at VW in my potentially glass house  There's a ton of electrical components in our CTD and many that would put the car into limp mode if they fail.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Every single early to mid 2000's GM product I've touched had an electrical problem of some kind as well to the point where I almost said why would I ever think of one again. Thankfully they seemed to redeem themselves in the quality department when they hit rock bottom. Time will tell before I start casting stones at VW in my potentially glass house  There's a ton of electrical components in our CTD and many that would put the car into limp mode if they fail.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I do think about that from time to time.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I have never driven a VW TDI but from what I remember back in the mid 2000s their interiors were very nice. My dad had a Passat TDI and he seemed to like it. However, these days their interior looks very dated. As far as the motor, everyone I know that owns or owned a TDI loved it. I've only read the horror stories on the internet, but VW sells way more TDI than GM sells Cruze diesel, so you are bound to see more issues just from volume. I would not (and did not) consider the Jetta over the Cruze, but sometimes I wish I would have taken a look at the Jetta Sportwagen. The extra space would be really handy sometimes. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

